

Show HN: My iPhone app to help you learn and improve every day - nathanbarry
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8

======
dcpdx
You should definitely capitalize on the time of year and get your name out
right around New Years resolution time (as in, now). Maybe put together a
short write-up on a few similar apps in the space (including yours) and shoot
it over to TC, Mashable, etc. and see if they'll do a New Years resolution app
post. I was going to suggest cutting the price in half if you had priced it
anything over $1, but perhaps you could offer it for free over the next few
days just to increase adoption and capture the New Years resolution crowd. I
can see this app going in several different directions (leaderboards for
popular commits, holding friends accountable for commits, etc) and really like
the concept! Kudos and good luck!

~~~
dcpdx
Also just saw that you did OneVoice; I remember reading about that not too
long ago. Keep up the good work!

------
nathanbarry
Here is a page with more details and explanations:
<http://thinklegend.com/commit>

